# Looking for a new thermostat!



## BritKnee (Jun 23, 2011)

I live in an older house and just had all the AC duct redone under the house. It now cools much better than before. I'd like to buy a new wall thermostat that I could program to come on at a certain time and turn off later. 

I've seen Honeywell and Lux on some other sites. Just wondering what you would recommend? Nothing fancy. Just on at X time and off at Y time. 

Also, how much do they typically cost?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'd have to recommend going with something that has all the bells & whistles for a few dollars more.
Go with a 7 day thermostat for greater flexability instead of a 5/2 model.
Consider one that allows for Offsets and Differentials to have greater control over the furnace-A/C.
Consider one that also has holiday program settings with override features.


----------



## JImprovements (Jun 30, 2011)

Honeywell Focus PRO 8000 Series is something to consider and can be programmable for 7 days.


----------

